# How Would You Fix the Kings?



## RollWithEm

What do you think of Keith Smart?

Who would you consider the Kings core players at this time?

How would you instill a winning culture?

What would you do with the 5th and 36th picks?

What trades would you make?

Would you consider using your amnesty on John Salmons?

How would you approach free agency?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/sacramento.htm


----------



## 29380

What do you think of Keith Smart?
:whoknows:

Who would you consider the Kings core players at this time?
Cousins, Tyreke, maybe Isaiah Thomas 

How would you instill a winning culture?
By acquiring veteran leadership through either FA or by trade. 

What would you do with the 5th and 36th picks?
BPA

What trades would you make?
I would trade the 5th pick for Gay.

Would you consider using your amnesty on John Salmons?
:whoknows:


----------



## Basel

You don't consider DeMarcus Cousins one of their core players?


----------



## 29380

Basel said:


> You don't consider DeMarcus Cousins one of their core players?


:cosby:

Cousins is the first player I mentioned.


----------



## Basel

Oh shit, I didn't even see that. Read right over it. My bad.


----------



## Bogg

The Kings need a real point guard, they need to clear out some of that logjam in the backcourt, and they need to get Cousins another starting big man so we can decide if he's a four or a five and move forward accordingly. If either Robinson or Drummond are still around at five then take them and roll with a good frontcourt, if not grab Beal so you have a shooting guard taller than 6'2" going forward. Unload Evans on a team that needs a swingman to fill the remaining holes in the roster, and if you can get them to take Salmons as well, then great. Supposedly Toronto is shopping the 8th pick, if you can do Evans, Salmons, and the 36th for Calderon's contract and the 8th, that'd be worth taking a look at. Other than that, don't get sucked into committing any sort of real money to Jason Thompson and Donte Green and try to create some sort of environment conducive to learning. The Maloofs aren't going to spend big, and there's no way the team is good next year, so you might as well commit to youth and a high pick next year.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> if you can do Evans, Salmons, and the 36th for Calderon's contract and the 8th, that'd be worth taking a look at.


I don't like that deal for either team. Evans fits on the Raptors only if Calderon stays in town. Also, the 8th pick isn't enough for Tyreke. I still think he has more value that that. If those two teams were to hook-up on a trade, I think Evans, Salmons, and the 36th for Derozan and Ed Davis is a more balanced trade.

Toronto gets a true penetrator and finisher (neither of which exists on their roster at the moment) who still has plenty of potential to cultivate. The Kings get a solid defensive wing and another big with potential.


----------



## Floods

*What do you think of Keith Smart?*

Good as it'll get for the time being.

*Who would you consider the Kings core players at this time?*

Cousins, #5, Evans

*How would you instill a winning culture?*

The inmates are running the asylum in Sac so that needs to stop first and foremost. Second, smarter play needs to be emphasized. Cousins put up 18 and 11 last year, which is nice, but he did it on 44% shooting, which is HORRIBLE for a big man. Oh yeah, and defense.

*What would you do with the 5th and 36th picks?*

5th pick: Drummond's my first choice if he's still there, since that can push Cousins to PF and give the Kings a big frontcourt going forward. It is risky, since this isn't a great situation for 'project' players like Drummond. But at the very least he gives the team some defense. If MKG slides this far, I happily take him. Robinson would be good too. Beal I don't want and would rather not be stuck with.

36th pick: Whatever. Grab someone who can play defense.

*What trades would you make?*

Call Utah and see what they'd part with for Fredette.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on John Salmons?*

Only thing making this a contest is the other shitty contracts on the roster at the moment.

*How would you approach free agency?*

Make a run at Andre Miller.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> I don't like that deal for either team. Evans fits on the Raptors only if Calderon stays in town. Also, the 8th pick isn't enough for Tyreke. I still think he has more value that that. If those two teams were to hook-up on a trade, I think Evans, Salmons, and the 36th for Derozan and Ed Davis is a more balanced trade.
> 
> Toronto gets a true penetrator and finisher (neither of which exists on their roster at the moment) who still has plenty of potential to cultivate. The Kings get a solid defensive wing and another big with potential.


Eesh, Derozan is decent, but you have to pay him immediately, and he's one of those guys you don't want to give a good contract to as you rebuild. I don't hate it, but I'm not a fan either.


----------



## RollWithEm

Floods said:


> Call Utah and see what they'd part with for Fredette.


Jimmer and the #5 for Paul Millsap?


----------



## Floods

Wouldn't trade the 5 for Millsap.


----------



## RollWithEm

I just don't think Favors or Kanter are really available. If they are willing to part with Kanter, though, for that package of Jimmer and the 5... I would definitely do it.


----------



## Floods

Okay let's simplify... I wouldn't deal the 5 for anyone on Utah's roster.


----------



## RollWithEm

Floods said:


> Okay let's simplify... I wouldn't deal the 5 for anyone on Utah's roster.


HUH????? Favors and Kanter are both WAY WAY better than anyone that would be available at 5 in this draft.


----------



## Bogg

I'd deal the 5 for Favors, he looks like he's going to become a legitimate defensive center, which would slot perfectly next to Cousins. I just don't think he's available.

EDIT: Kanter didn't show enough last season for me to move what amounts to either Drummond, Robinson, Beal, or Barnes for him.


----------



## Floods

RollWithEm said:


> HUH????? Favors and Kanter are both WAY WAY better than anyone that would be available at 5 in this draft.


Better than Drummond and MKG? I don't think so. If they're both gone we'll talk.


----------



## RollWithEm

Kanter will have a better career than Robinson, Beal, and Barnes. Drummond certainly has potential to be great, but so does Kanter.


----------



## Floods

Bogg said:


> I'd deal the 5 for Favors, he looks like he's going to become a legitimate defensive center


So does Drummond, and he actually has the size to play the part.


----------



## RollWithEm

Floods said:


> Better than Drummond and MKG? I don't think so. If they're both gone we'll talk.


First of all, they will both be gone by the time 5 comes around. 

Second of all, I would take Kanter over Drummond if I was the Kings.


----------



## Bogg

Floods said:


> So does Drummond, and he actually has the size to play the part.


I'd feel better about Drummond if he showed more at Uconn. I love the player he could be, but his motor scares me.


----------



## Ben

*What do you think of Keith Smart?
*I honestly haven't followed his brief head coaching encounters closely enough to say.

*Who would you consider the Kings core players at this time?
*Cousins, #5. 

I'd be looking to move Tyreke. I'm a big fan, but this past season he was just ridiculously greedy with the ball. Unless he's going to change his tendencies with a better team and experiences winning, I'd move him and get the best package available. 

*How would you instill a winning culture?
*Veterans to keep the youngsters reigned in. We all know about how crazy DeMarcus is. If they keep Evans, then a vet to keep him passing would be needed. 

*What would you do with the 5th and 36th picks?
*Best player available. MKG would be very nice. 

*What trades would you make?
*See question 2. 

*Would you consider using your amnesty on John Salmons?
*I'd definitely consider it.


----------



## Bogg

After re-reading the title of this thread, I immediately regret not simply replying "in 2002"


----------



## Porn Player

Draft Bradley Beal.

Flip Tyreke + Jimmer for Devin Harris + Paul Millsap.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Draft Bradley Beal.


With Marcus Thornton locked up for three more years?


----------



## Porn Player

Completely forgot about him. Ha.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Completely forgot about him. Ha.


He's part of the reason why I think they should probably trade that pick.


----------



## waggy

Draft Myers Leonard.

Move Tyreke.

I like Smart.


----------



## 29380

:gay: Myers Leonard in the top 5?


----------



## waggy

Cousins is always in foul trouble defending the post.

I also think Leonard would play at a speed that compliments Cousins.


----------



## RollWithEm

They could trade down 15 spots, get a talented player, and still take Myers Leonard.


----------



## Floods

RollWithEm said:


> He's part of the reason why I think they should probably trade that pick.


Ideally they'd not draft Beal and find a way to get rid of Thornton anyway.


----------



## Porn Player

Floods said:


> Ideally they'd not draft Beal and find a way to get rid of Thornton anyway.


Beal looks like a stud. Why are you against him?

In regards to Leonard. If they are looking to move down, they better hope Leonard is around when they finally come up, I can see his stock rising and they might get seriously burned. 

Lots of talk of how Drummond would compliment Cousins. That has the potential to be brilliantly good, or spectacularly bad.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Lots of talk of how Drummond would compliment Cousins. That has the potential to be brilliantly good, or spectacularly bad.


Absolutely on the money. That's the true definition of swinging for the fences.


----------



## Floods

When you're in the Kings position you won't get very far by aiming for the middle.


----------



## RollWithEm

Floods said:


> When you're in the Kings position you won't get very far by aiming for the middle.


That's the trouble with the crapshoot that is the NBA draft, though. There's an example almost every year of a player who is passed up on despite his great college production because no one wants to "aim for the middle" who normally comes back to haunt all of those teams. 

How many teams wish they would've taken Pierce in 1998 or Gilbert Arenas in 2001 or Tayshaun Prince/Carlos Boozer in 2002 or David West in 2003 or Danny Granger in 2005? Sometimes "swinging for the middle" on a guy like Arnett Moultrie, John Henson, Kendall Marshall, or maybe even Andrew Nicholson who produced at a high clip in college will wind up giving you the best return on your investment outside the top 2 or 3 picks.


----------



## RollWithEm

Kings Want MKG



> A scenario that would allow Kidd-Gilchrist to slide to Sacramento would be the Bobcats opting for Robinson at No. 2, Washington selecting guard Bradley Beal third and Cleveland taking forward Harrison Barnes fourth.


This seems unlikely. Also, would MKG even be the best fit for this team?


----------



## Floods

Beats the hell out of Beal.


----------



## waggy

I wonder if the people at the Bee know how aggravating their website is with all the bullshit pop ups and other crap that has to load? Hate that website.

No way of knowing if MKG will develop an elite level outside shot, but you have to take him if he by some miracle drops to 5.


----------



## Da Grinch

keep smart

cousins

trade evans , jimmer while their value is still high , 
cousins and evans has to go , they clearly have the bad habits that losing only makes worse(chucking , inconsistent defense , poor shot selection , generally being poor teammate , trying to get his before their extension.) i figure jimmer will take time but at best he's a shoot 1st pg and unless he is a star its the worst thing for a losing team.

trade jimmer to the suns for #13 draft (tyler zeller)

trade evans for wilson chandler

trade #5 + salmons and terrance williams for josh smith 

draft draymond green

sign raymond felton

sign bill walker



new team 
cousins/zeller
smith/thompson
chandler/green/outlaw/greene
thorton/walker
felton/thomas

much better defensively , not the best offensive team , but much better than they are now.

more importantly a competitive team something suitable to growing cousins into a franchise big man , with vets that wont go for his immaturity.


----------



## Floods

Da Grinch said:


> they clearly have the bad habits that losing only makes worse(chucking , inconsistent defense , *poor shot selection , generally being poor teammate* , trying to get his before their extension.





> trade #5 + salmons and terrance williams for josh smith


bama:


----------



## Bogg

Da Grinch said:


> new team
> cousins/zeller
> smith/thompson
> chandler/green/outlaw/greene
> thorton/walker
> felton/thomas
> 
> much better defensively , not the best offensive team , but much better than they are now.
> 
> more importantly a competitive team something suitable to growing cousins into a franchise big man , with vets that wont go for his immaturity.


Smith is a noted coach killer and crazy person, while Felton was one of the players that led the near-mutiny in Portland that submarined their season. You're just trading one toxic situation for another.


----------



## RollWithEm

I don't know about Josh Smith being a crazy person, but he works tirelessly on the court. 

Felton definitely tried to sabotage he Blazers, though. I agree with that.


----------



## Da Grinch

i tend to give felton a pass because its not in his best interest to be a troublemaker in a contract year and he's never been a problem before ...sometimes you run into a team in flux and things go awry.

as for smith being a coach killer , i don't see it , he's only had 2 coaches, and woodson wasn't fired because of him.


----------



## RollWithEm

I still think Josh Smith is a very valuable player in this league. He would up the Kings' professionalism, IMO.


----------



## Bogg

Da Grinch said:


> as for smith being a coach killer , i don't see it , he's only had 2 coaches, and woodson wasn't fired because of him.


He fought with Woodson the whole time the two were there together, just google their names together. He's calmed down some now that he's hitting his late twenties, but he's far from a stabilizing presence in a young locker room. At any rate, it's not a great move for Sacramento because Smith is in the last year of his contract, he'll require a big extension, and decent amounts of money would have to be committed to Chandler and Felton. The Maloofs, being broke, aren't likely to go for that. Best bet is probably to try and turn Evans plus something else into Derrick Favors, Derrick Williams, or Enes Kanter; draft the BPA at five; and do your best to clear out the Salmons contract.


----------



## Porn Player

Floods said:


> bama:


:laugh:


----------



## BlakeJesus

Bogg said:


> Smith is a noted coach killer and crazy person, while Felton was one of the players that led the near-mutiny in Portland that submarined their season. You're just trading one toxic situation for another.


Smith has a bad rap on these boards, and frankly throughout the league. He might have some less than ideal tendencies, but he's not a coach killer. Woodson was not a good coach, and frankly Atlanta has to be frustrating to play for. They run a billion isolation plays, never spend money on free agents, and the home crowds can be spotty.

Josh Smith is a high quality player, and there's nothing tweener about him. He's a full fledged PF in my opinion, he'd really help Cousins look like a stud. That being said, I really do not want to see the Hawks move Smith. Nabbing the 5 pick would be nice and all, but that guy isn't going to be anywhere near Smith in terms of talent/production/impact.


----------



## hroz

*What do you think of Keith Smart?*
Not enough time atm

*Who would you consider the Kings core players at this time?*
NOBODY. I would consider trading all of these players. And the #5 pick.

*How would you instill a winning culture?*
Get two veteran presences in the dressing room even if they dont play.

*What would you do with the 5th and 36th picks?*
Drummond as an inside presence. Or Barnes to spread the floor. Beal would be good apart from the multitude of SGs that already exist.
36th I would look for a SF or Sims depending on free agency and the #5 pick

*What trades would you make?*
I would trade Evans for Derrick Williams try snare their 18th pick in that trade as well. (If Kings get Barnes)
And Cousins I would trade for some young PG talent if available but I can't think of anyone available. 
Thornton/Salmons I would trade for expirings if possible.

Would you consider using your amnesty on John Salmons?
I wouldn't consider it I would do it if they cant find an expiring for him.

How would you approach free agency?
I would make a run at Deron Williams though he wont sign with the Kings. And settle for Felton at 5 million a year.


----------



## RollWithEm

I like the idea of this team signing Felton. Thomas strikes me as a good back-up PG who shouldn't have to start in this league.

Why wouldn't the Kings be in the Iguodala sweepstakes?

I have a feeling Philly would be interested in a Marcus Thornton and the #5 pick package.


----------



## Tom

Thorton should be gone...He won't ever be a winner in my book. Jimmer should stay on the bench for the rest of his 3 years. A veteran PF would be nice. I think the whole team other than Cousins and Thomas is expendable. Most open roster I have seen in years. They have some decent individual talent that could get some good players. They just don't have enough to get any decent veterans so they will have to build in the draft.


----------



## RollWithEm

I think *Thomas Robinson* makes Jason Thompson fairly expendable. Now they don't have to match any high offers for him. That's good for their cap situation and potentially good for another team with a lot of cap space who wants to take a chance on a guy like Thompson.

I hope that Robinson's work ethic and focus will rub off on Cousins.


----------



## Bogg

I really like the Robinson pick for Sacramento. Him and Cousins will let the Kings control the boards and gives them a frontcourt they can roll with for the next five to seven years. Now all they need to do is clean up that mess of a backcourt.


----------



## RollWithEm

Things seem to be fairly quiet thusfar on the Jason Thompson free agency front. Would you bring him back in the fold if you were Kings management?


----------



## RollWithEm

I like the James Johnson trade, but this team still needs to unload John Salmons and find a home for Tyreke Evans before they can start looking like a real team.


----------



## Dornado

James Johnson has a lot of potential, in particular on the defensive end, but I find it hard to believe he's going to put it together any time soon... hopefully for the Kings sake he proves me wrong. Interesting athlete... kickboxer, 6'8", strong, agile, decent lift... inconsistent shot, below average basketball IQ.


----------



## RollWithEm

So I guess the dust has pretty much settled on this offseason for the Kings without too much movement. They surprisingly held on to all those wing players. I guess their depth chart will look something like this.

*PG Isaiah Thomas*/Aaron Brooks
*SG Marcus Thornton*/Jimmer Fredette/Francisco Garcia
*SF Tyreke Evans*/John Salmons/James Johnson/Travis Outlaw
*PF Thomas Robinson*/Jason Thompson/Tyler Honeycutt
*C DeMarcus Cousins*/Chuck Hayes

That team just screams 30 wins to me. Another year of mediocrity is almost guaranteed unless Thomas Robinson turns out to be the magic elixir that brings all these talented young guys together on the same page.


----------

